# Fully Kauf



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe mein Stevens-Wave immer noch, aber nächstes Jahr muss ein Fully her!  Ich habe nun schon ne Zeit hin und her geschaut und dachte so an dies hier:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2082

Gibts da noch Alternativen, die man ich auch in Betracht ziehen sollte?

Einsatzgebiet sind Waldautobahn und Trails (natürlich, was sonst!!!) der technische Anspruch der Trails ist zur Zeit steigend und ich will (noch) mehr im Gelände fahren. Ausserdem gehts nächstes Jahr im Urlaub nach Österreich zum Großklockner


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Schönes Rad und gute Auswahl.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur die Firma Ghost   empfehlen. Sieh Dich mal da um, Preis/Leistungmäßig bekommst Du da auch was  feines.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

- wenn Du es selbst warten kannst, bzw jemanden hast! Sonst würde ich mir z.B. einen Ghost- oder Cube-Händler suchen, da stimmen Preis/Leistung auch noch.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2010)

> - wenn Du es selbst warten kannst,



Was ich nicht kann lerne ich eben, hab schließlich keine zwei linken Hände, dann habe ich noch ne bessere Hälfte, und den Fahrradhändler um die Ecke, der vielleicht nicht begeistert ist, wenn ich mit nem Canyon ankomme und keinem Stevens, aber er kriegts ja bezahlt...


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Uuuiii... Da hatten wir unlängst in den Sonstigen Bikethemen eine längere Diskussion zum Thema.    Klar ist, dass der Bikehändler richtig Kohle für jeden Handgriff verlangen wird, den er sonst kostenlos gemacht hätte. Wenn Du mit Setup-Fragestellungen, Schaltungs- und Bremsproblemen klar kommst, ist aber schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2010)

Bremsen geht, bei der Schaltung weiß ich nicht so recht... aber ich hab hier ja noch Euch  und Freunde die sich auskennen. Das MUSS einfach gehen, ich bin ein Sturkopf und das Rad wird willig und gefügig gemacht obs will oder nicht. Muss ich das eben lernen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Klar!    Wenn ich mit meinen -zig Rädern immer in die Werkstatt müsste...    Obwohl Schaltung einstellen echte Kunst ist. Ich bin da sehr anspruchsvoll. Da darf nichts zu hören sein!  

Das Canyon ist auf alle Fälle


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Klar!    Wenn ich mit meinen -zig Rädern immer in die Werkstatt müsste...    Obwohl Schaltung einstellen echte Kunst ist. Ich bin da sehr anspruchsvoll. Da darf nichts zu hören sein!
> 
> Das Canyon ist auf alle Fälle



Ja, gelle, ich habs gesehen und mich gleich verliebt. Ausserdem mag ichs zumindest optisch eher schlicht und keine Blümchen oder Pink oder so . Und dann wiegt das ganze nur 10,5 Kilo, nicht schwerer wie mein Hardtail!

Was die Schaltung betrifft bin ich auch empfindlich, die muss knackig und direkt sein, alles andere ist mist!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

X.O ist einfach die beste Wahl. SRAM halt...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt immer noch kleiner Radläden, die an keinen Hersteller gebunden sind. Schau mal z.B. auf der Radon-Seite, die arbeiten mit Werkstätten zusammen. Ich könnte mir denken, dass diese Läden auch Canyon-Räder reparieren.
Das mit dem Gewicht ist aber relativ: 1. ist das immer ohne Pedale und 2. wenn du gescheite Reifen drauftust, kommen auch nochmal paar Gramm dazu. 3. werden die meisten Räder in der kleinsten Größe gemessen, manchmal sogar noch ohne Pulverung. Ich denke mal, mit guten 11kg musst du im Endeffekt schon rechnen. Ist aber immer noch sehr leicht. Schönes Rad!
Ansonsten evtl. auch mal bei Stevens oder Simplon schauen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2010)

> Es gibt immer noch kleiner Radläden, die an keinen Hersteller gebunden sind.



Hier leider nicht



> Ansonsten evtl. auch mal bei Stevens



Habe ich natürlich, Stevens kann da einfach nicht mithalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

....cube kann ich auch wämstens empfehlen - das ams 125 z.b .- aber is schwerer . mit dem canyon kannste eig. auch nix falsch machen !! greez , k.


----------



## Vaena (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Ausprobieren aus ebi Canyon?
Ich hätt da so meine Probleme. Egal wie billig oder teuer ein Rad ist: Ohne Test im Gelände würd ich keins mehr kaufen (ok, bei Rennrad reichts auf der Rolle).


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte Canyon angeschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Probefahrten nur auf dem Firmengelände ermöglichen können. Touren sind nicht möglich.



Mir reicht das aus und ich werde wohl im Winter/Frühjahr Canyon in Koblenz mal einen Besuch abstatten um Probe zu fahren und eventuell zu bestellen...

Die wengistens Händler vor Ort werden Dich mit einem Rad ins Gelände lassen . Meiner hier zumindest würde sich hüten, der weiß nämlich wie mein Rad aussieht, wenn ich *richtig* damit fahre....


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2010)

Ob dir Geometrie passt oder nicht ist aber nur schwer ohne Gelände feststellbar und das Rad soll ja zu dir und deinem Fahrstil passen.
Gerade beim ersten Fully solltest du ein echtes Probefahren als Grundvorraussetzung nehmen. Es gibt durchaus Händler bei denen das möglich ist.


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ob dir Geometrie passt oder nicht ist aber nur schwer ohne Gelände feststellbar und das Rad soll ja zu dir und deinem Fahrstil passen.
> Gerade beim ersten Fully solltest du ein echtes Probefahren als Grundvorraussetzung nehmen. Es gibt durchaus Händler bei denen das möglich ist.



Ich kenne keinen und so viele gibt es hier nicht... Leider geht das optimale eben nicht immer...


----------



## murmel04 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

also bei meinem Händler kann ich mir das Bike übers WE ausleihen und probefahren, wenn es dann mal ansteht.

Denke ist so im nächsten Jahr soweit.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Händler vor Ort vertreibt Stevens und Haibike.

Beide können im Preisleistungsverhältnis mit Canynon nicht mithalten. Ist einfach so.

Deswegen werde ich mich im Zweifelsfalle wohl für Canyon entscheiden...


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Hm... Ich habe auch noch nie ein Radl probefahren können. Da hätte der Händler auch ein Problem, alle Größen und Ausstattungen parat zu haben... Ganz große vielleicht, aber ich kaufe lieber bei Nobby. Der baut alles individuell. Außerdem habe ich exakte Maße, biometrisch ermittelt vom Radlabor. Das passt!


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hm... Ich habe auch noch nie ein Radl probefahren können. Da hätte der Händler auch ein Problem, alle Größen und Ausstattungen parat zu haben... Ganz große vielleicht, aber ich kaufe lieber bei Nobby. Der baut alles individuell._* Außerdem habe ich exakte Maße, biometrisch ermittelt vom Radlabor*_. Das passt!




Ja, das ist nochmal was anderes, die von the b-site aus Baumholder bieten das auf einem Ergoscanner an, da überlege ich ernsthaft ob das nicht Sinn macht!


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich, ich habe die 125 Euro nicht bereut, aber schon oft als gute Investition betrachtet.    Man macht es schließlich nur einmal, der Körper verändert sich ja nicht. Zweit- bis x-stes Rad einstellen kostet mich dann je 25 Euro. Man mag es glauben oder nicht, aber ein paar Millimeter hin oder her haben mich von so manchem Zwicken kuriert! Die perfekte Radanpassung steht für mich mittlerweile fast höher im Kurs, als die perfekte Technik und das Gewicht - obwohl ich darauf auch sehr achte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Der Händler vor Ort vertreibt Stevens und Haibike.
> 
> Beide können im Preisleistungsverhältnis mit Canynon nicht mithalten. Ist einfach so.
> 
> Deswegen werde ich mich im Zweifelsfalle wohl für Canyon entscheiden...



Wenn dann das Rad nicht passt, kann das trotz gutem Preis ein teurer Fehlkauf sein. Meine Meinung...
Ich hatte mal ein Steppenwolf Tundra und dachte mir, naja, kaufst dir das Tundra FS. Aber weit gefehlt! Das hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt!
Beim Steven Glide z.B. stoße ich mit der Innenseite der Knie an die Wippe, auch das merkt man nur bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt. Es gibt leichte Räder, die treten sich wie mit einem Treibanker und relativ schwere, die eine super Bergaufperformance haben (z.B. BMC Trailfox), etc. Und wenn´s nicht passt, fängt man hinterher an, für teures Geld dran rumzubasteln.
Wenn man es sich gleich individuell aufbauen lässt, ist´s was anderes, da ist es i.d.R. kein Problem ein anderes Anbauteil dranzumachen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt im Gelände besteht nicht bei hiesigem Händler und nicht bei Canyon....

Bei dem Händler hier kann ich nicht mal aufm Hof Probefahren, weil der das Stevens Glide ES nicht im Laden stehen hat und sichs nur für ne Probefahrt nicht bestellt...

So What? Ich wohne in der Pampa...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Bei dem Händler hier kann ich nicht mal aufm Hof Probefahren, weil der das Stevens Glide ES nicht im Laden stehen hat und sichs nur für ne Probefahrt nicht bestellt...



Ja, da würd ich mich dann auch fragen, wieso ich es beim Händler kaufen soll...


----------



## philler (25. Oktober 2010)

hab mal ne frage: fahre jetzt ein santa cruz bullit, bin vorher nur hardtail gefahren. ist es ok, wenn der hinterbau ganz minimal vertikales spiel hat (glaub an der befestigung vom dämpfer an den rahmen), man spürt das wenn man das fahrrad am sattel leicht anhebt.
Danke schon mal im voraus 
lg


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt im Gelände besteht nicht bei hiesigem Händler und nicht bei Canyon....
> 
> Bei dem Händler hier kann ich nicht mal aufm Hof Probefahren, weil der das Stevens Glide ES nicht im Laden stehen hat und sichs nur für ne Probefahrt nicht bestellt...
> 
> So What? Ich wohne in der Pampa...



mach das mal und fahre zu Canyon, der Laden ist schon nen Besuch wert!  Und dort machst Du mal den Parkplatz unsicher


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mach das mal und fahre zu Canyon, der Laden ist schon nen Besuch wert!  Und dort machst Du mal den Parkplatz unsicher




Im Frühjahr 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (26. Oktober 2010)

Als ich kurzzeitig auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad war bekam ich von einem Händler im Saarland die Antwort: "Waschanlage und Lappen sind vorm Haus". Dort hätt ich jederzeit ein Rad gekauft.

Und bei Enginelab hätte man mir sogar extra ein Rad zum testen aufgebaut.

Wer mir diesen Service nicht bietet, der bekommt auch kein Geld von mir


----------



## S.D. (26. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Der Händler vor Ort vertreibt Stevens und Haibike.
> 
> Beide können im Preisleistungsverhältnis mit Canynon nicht mithalten. Ist einfach so.
> 
> Deswegen werde ich mich im Zweifelsfalle wohl für Canyon entscheiden...



Glaub ich nicht. Wenn Dir der Händler noch einen kleinen Preisnachlaß einräumt, dürfte der Unterschied zu Canyon nicht mehr sehr groß sein.
Außerdem kommen bei Canyon noch die Versandkosten sowie die Pedale dazu.

Gruß


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Pedale kommen auch bei Stevens oder sonst wo dazu.

Vergleiche mal direkt die Räder

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=21&lang=de_DE§=equipment#inhalt

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2082

Was für mich auch entscheidend ist, sind die Raahmengrößen. 20" ist etwas zu groß, 18" etwas zu klein... Ich liege immer genau daziwschen, das Nerve 9.0W ist mit M und ca 18,5" eventuell genau meine Größe. Nehme ich dann das "vergleichbare" Ladysbike von Stevens, dass es in 19" gibt
siehts noch schlechter aus....

(und ja die paar cm die ein Zoll ausmacht, machen sich bemerkbar vor allem im Gelände wo ich immer etwas mit dem großen Rahmen meines Wave kämpfe, auf dem ich mir aber bei 18" wie auf einem Kinderrahmen vorkam)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2010)

Sicher nicht! Mit sowas runinierst du dir in kürzester Zeit den Dämpfer. Ausserdem vermittelt das beim schnellen Fahren ein ziemlich schwammiges Gefühl. Vielleicht sind nur die Buchsen ausgeschlagen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sicher nicht! Mit sowas runinierst du dir in kürzester Zeit den Dämpfer. Ausserdem vermittelt das beim schnellen Fahren ein ziemlich schwammiges Gefühl. Vielleicht sind nur die Buchsen ausgeschlagen?



Wie meinst Du das? Womit ruiniere ich mir welche Dämpfer?

Der Rahmen des Wave ist ganz klar ein Tick zu groß mit 20"

Edit, ich seh schon ich habe mich oben unverständlich ausgedrückt... Klar die 19" des Stevens wären optimal, aaaber mit schlechter meinte ich die Ausstattung....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2010)

Das bezog sich auf eine Frage, die nun offensichtlich wieder gelöscht wurde. In dem Fall hatte der Hinterbau vertikels Spiel. Sei ganz beruhigt! ;-)


----------



## S.D. (27. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Die Pedale kommen auch bei Stevens oder sonst wo dazu.
> 
> Vergleiche mal direkt die Räder
> 
> ...



Den Vergleich mit den Rahmengrößen kann man nicht einfach anhand der Herstellergrößenangaben machen.
Dazu müßte man schon die Maße der Rahmen genau anschauen. Insbesondere Tretlagerhöhe und Oberrohrlänge.
Wenn man die Geometrien der beiden Bikes vergleicht, ist eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen.
Oberrorhlänge Canyon: 595, Stevens: 590; 
Überstandshöhe Canyon: 755, Stevens: 751

Daß das Sitzrohr (und damit die angegebene Rahmenhöhe) beim Canyon 2 cm länger ist, spielt keinerlei Rolle, da der Teil der über das Oberrohr hinausragt völlig irrelevant ist.

Wegen des Preises kommt beim Canyon ja noch der Versand hinzu, während beim Stevens ein üblicher Händlerrabatt von ca. 10 % runtergerechnet werden kann.
Somit wäre das Stevens deutlich günstiger, bei etwas schlechterer Ausstattung und Händlerservice.

Gruß


----------



## Vaena (27. Oktober 2010)

Da stimm ich meiner Vorschreiberin 100% zu mit den unterschiedlichen Geometrien.
Und: Selbst wenn die Oberrohrlänge die gleiche ist kann das Fahrverhalten völlig unterschiedlich sein. Bei manchen Rädern bin ich mit einem Zoll mehr besser klargekommen, wohingegen mein Cannondale so klein wie möglich sein musste. Und dabei sollten die Räder in der Theorie beide passen


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2010)

Vergiß die 10%....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (27. Oktober 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Da stimm ich meiner Vorschreiberin 100% zu mit den unterschiedlichen Geometrien.
> Und: Selbst wenn die Oberrohrlänge die gleiche ist kann das Fahrverhalten völlig unterschiedlich sein. Bei manchen Rädern bin ich mit einem Zoll mehr besser klargekommen, wohingegen mein Cannondale so klein wie möglich sein musste. Und dabei sollten die Räder in der Theorie beide passen



Klar.
Aber die TE ging ja offenbar davon aus, da ihr 20"-HT von Stevens zu groß ist, das Canyon anhand der reinen Größenangabe paßt.
Das Stevens wurde ja bereits - aufgrund der reinen Größenangabe - ausgeschlossen.
So einfach geht´s leider nicht.
Allerdings kann man - wenn man alle Daten hat, die Bikes auf dem Papier schon vergleichen.
Hier kann man schon sagen, daß wenn das Stevens paßt, dass dann mal grundsätzlich auch das Canyon passt - oder eben umgekehrt. Ob man dann das eine oder andere Bike bevorzugt, weil es beispielsweise aufgrund eines etwas steileren Lenkwinkels etwas direkter ist, ist letztendlich geschmacksache.

Dass man nach der reinen Größenangabe der Hersteller nicht gehen kann liegt schlichtweg daran, daß viele Hersteller unterschiedlich messen.
Dafür gibt´s Geometrietabellen.

Gruß


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2010)

Was auch noch zu bedenken ist, das CAnyon kann ich in Koblenz probefahren, das Stevens kann ich nicht probefahren... weil mein Händler sowas teures nicht im Laden stehen hat und sich das nur für ne Probefahrt nicht dahin stellt.

Ich müsste das Stevens quasi blind kaufen, und das tue ich nicht. Ich werde im Frühjahr das Canyon probefahren und dann passt es entweder oder eben nicht.


----------



## TamTam1988 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das 2010-er Canyon Nerve XC 8.0w und bin vollauf begeistert! 
Klasse Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, mit 11,25 kg super leicht (habe vorher ein 14kg Einsteiger-Hardtail gehabt, somit kein Vergleich dazu), fährt sich echt toll und Lieferung ging auch sehr schnell!
Am Telefon wurde ich gut beraten und bei der Bestellung muss/kann man sämtliche Angaben wie Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, Armlänge und Torsolänge angeben sodass die deine Rahmengröße ermitteln. Hat auf Anhieb gepasst.

Kurz gesagt: Ich kann es nur empfehlen!!


----------

